# Who Else Lives In Florida? :D



## Abomb926 (Feb 14, 2013)

Make yourself known! If you live in florida, leave a response or send me a personal message. I'd love to have some real-life friends with SA.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I live in Florida! Near the Orlando area. I was born in Miami


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I live right down the street from the Florida border... I practically live there.


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

I live in south florida as well!  Broward county.


----------



## ske (Aug 5, 2013)

SW Florida here. Anyone else here from Lee County?


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Meh...


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in Fort Myers.. Eek. It's not a good town.
Anyone else live in Fort Butthole?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Miami-Dade. It's alright, but I didn't mean to be here so long.


----------



## jno332 (Sep 1, 2013)

I live in florida fort Pierce this is my first post here under this name I used to have another screen name here I do not want to say who but I do live in florida and would like to meet with someone my car is in the shop but, should be getting out soon let me know


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Bradenton-Sarasota area. Go to Tampa for college


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I live in the Palm Bay/Melbourne area in South Brevard County, on the Space Coast, if anyone nearby is looking for a friend. I'm 25 and work full time Mon-Fri 9-5 and get really lonely out of work. I'm a nervous wreck and (normal) people tend to avoid that, but if we're _both_ nervous wrecks we won't run away from each other, will we...? Maybe you'll PM me if you're nearbye..


----------



## nznznz (Sep 28, 2013)

South Miami!


----------



## Glenn Beck (Oct 2, 2013)

I live in the Orlando area and would love to make some friends. If anyone is interested pm me!


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi I live in Tampa


----------



## blue lightning5 (Oct 7, 2013)

Im floridian! I live in the Miami-dade area.


----------



## ATVx779 (Oct 6, 2013)

miami here, coral gables.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I live in Orlando Fl, i like going to the beach a lot though so i'm in melbourne county alot too


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

naes said:


> I live in Orlando Fl, i like going to the beach a lot though so i'm in melbourne county alot too


Nice! We should do a gathering sometime this month before it gets colder. I haven't been to any of the beaches in MONTHS, and I usually go to either Cocoa or Melbourne beach. IMO Melbourne is better because Cocoa can get pretty crowded, and large crowds freak me out =/ lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

lol i like it when it gets colder. Bigger waves for the surfing


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

tbh i don't wanna visit with you guys cuz you're all way older than me lmao sorry


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

another florida thread where everyone is posting their location but no one is making effort to actually meet.. lmao.

So once again i will join in..

Miami, Coral Gables here ..

i suggest doing something fun perhaps... PAINTBALLING!  what else is better to break the ice than shooting each other with paintballs and having fun, wadda you guys say? .


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

btw op nice little bass in your pic


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

Everyone that wants to meet SEND ME A MESSAGE!, i am trying to arrange a meet!!


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

undercover latino said:


> Everyone that wants to meet SEND ME A MESSAGE!, i am trying to arrange a meet!!


Btw people, this is a *South Florida meet-up* we're trying to get going here. My idea was to first meet up to see a movie, but I'm sure undercover latino has far greater ambitions.


----------



## Abomb926 (Feb 14, 2013)

naes said:


> btw op nice little bass in your pic


thanks


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)

undercover latino said:


> another florida thread where everyone is posting their location but no one is making effort to actually meet.. lmao.
> 
> So once again i will join in..
> 
> ...


I'd love to come :> Planning to move down to SF in a few months, maybe then for once I can make a friend :>>?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey all, 

I hope I'm not the only girl posting on here. I live in broward kind of close to Dade. If a meetup is being planned for real, I'd like to come.


----------



## sunrise97 (Feb 22, 2014)

hi i live near tampa


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, so many Florida users. I'm near Daytona.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

sebastian1 said:


> Btw people, this is a *South Florida meet-up* we're trying to get going here. My idea was to first meet up to see a movie, but I'm sure undercover latino has far greater ambitions.


eh guess that didnt happen


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm thinking to move there to work at Disney (the park). How is the area? Safe? Weather? Earthquakes? Any safe areas?


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

nobutapower said:


> I'm thinking to move there to work at Disney (the park). How is the area? Safe? Weather? Earthquakes? Any safe areas?


If you live somewhere close to the parks, the area is pretty safe. It's a very touristy area. No earthquakes ever in Florida but you do have to be careful with hurricanes.


----------



## Jon85 (Sep 21, 2012)

I live in Edgewater, Fl. The Daytona Beach area, for people that might not of heard of it. It's kind of a small town of about 20,000.


----------



## StarkWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

I am in Lee County- Fort Myers. Who wants to play video games and make cookies?


----------



## Fetchbarbie (Apr 12, 2014)

StarkWolf said:


> I am in Lee County- Fort Myers. Who wants to play video games and make cookies?


ahh i live here. i love macadamia nut cookies and call of duty  
our city is the worst city ever...i feel like if i was raised elsewhere i probably wouldnt have SA. its no one to connect with here, never anything to do.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

undercover latino said:


> another florida thread where everyone is posting their location but no one is making effort to actually meet.. lmao.
> 
> So once again i will join in..
> 
> ...





ATVx779 said:


> miami here, coral gables.


Same as me, Coral Gables...not gonna lie, a little frightened of paintballing as of right now...


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Any Central Floridians interested in going roller skating in Orlando next Saturday? I posted details here http://www.meetup.com/shyness-184/events/219013510/


----------



## Susani (Dec 4, 2014)

*Live in Tallahassee, FL!*

Hi fellow Floridians, I would love to be friends with you all. I don't have any friends around my area, since I moved from California. I met one girl on SAS, so far and she's really nice. It's good to connect with other SAS individuals  Here's my facebook guys if interested: https://www.facebook.com/susan.nishimoto.1?fref=ts or if you have twitter: https://twitter.com/SusanNishimoto1. Have a wonderful day peoples!!


----------



## Hermit Owl (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello. I am in Jacksonville, Florida ?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hermit Owl said:


> Hello. I am in Jacksonville, Florida ?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f79/jacksonville-social-anxiety-meetup-group-90874/


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm like 20 minutes east of West Palm Beach. Its sucks here.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Is anyone near the Daytona area? I was about to start up a Florida thread myself before seeing that we already had one of those.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I am an hour away from Tampa and Orlando.

Would love to hangout/go to meetups with some local folks.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm up north in Jax


----------

